# Temporary attachment



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I've used quite a few of the hooks this stuff is designed for over the years & they have worked well. Reasonably strong, relatively easy to remove. Occasionally they will leave a very little bit of residue, but not often.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I love these things. I recently used them to attach my electric blanket's controller to the side of my bedside table  I'm tempted to use them for everything now!


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

The wife has tried to use these off and on with very mixed results. They don't seem to hold any kind of weight despite what the commercials say. So I don't trust them for anything other than maybe a photo or a dish-towel.


----------

